# Virus - Hides folder - Unhide it... how?



## gsoul2soul (Jun 19, 2008)

well a virus attacked my drive... and i ended up having all the folder in my pendrive infected

Every folder had ".exe" file in them... and so the story goes

My antivirus deleted the worm or whatever (*****es)... and now my folder are perpetually hidden!!

*I cannot unhide them... what shall I do ?*
HELP !

The "hide" check box in properties is also disabled... help !!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jun 19, 2008)

open cmd.exe and go to the folder/drive where u wana unhide the file and type:

attrib -h -r -s filename.extention


i'd recmd u to install updated AVG free antivirus and rescan ur system...can u tell which virus it is???


----------



## devil_himself (Jun 20, 2008)

check out
*forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/638788-hidden-files-not-showing.html


----------



## gsoul2soul (Jun 21, 2008)

ROTN.exe is the virus


----------

